# Pioneer VSX-74txvi 1080p workaround?



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Pioneer Elite 74 receiver. I am using a PS3 for blu-ray and a Optoma H78 projector. Currently everything is going through HDMI at 720p. In a year or so I plan to upgrade my PJ to one of the newer JVC units for better blacks and 1080p. My problem is the Pioneer doesn't pass 1080p. I have a few options open to me.

1. Keep everything as is and run 1080i for blu-ray. I understand the RS10 and RS20 will both extract the 1080p24 from the 1080i. Will I lose any picture quality this way?

2. Change the receiver to a newer model with 1080p switching. I was thinking of the pioneer 1018. It would likely only cost 200-300$ to make the change. I'm concerned about decreased sound quality with this move though

3. Get a seperate HDMI switch and a HDMI splitter to send a signal to the projector and to the receiver. However it will still be a 1080p signal. I haven't been able to find an answer to this part anywhere yet. _Will the Pioneer still play the audio off of a 1080p HDMI signal_? If the answers no then this option is a non-starter.

4. Get a DVDO Edge processor. It would add another 4 HDMI inputs for 6 total. It has 2 HDMI outputs with one having just audio for the reciever. This option would cost me about 1000$ CAD so is the most expensive option, but gives me the most flexibity with the 4 extra HDMI ports. 

Has anybody else run into this issue and what did they decide on? ON AVS I've seen a few people use the Edge for precisely this scenario with good results. 

In order to make my decision I really need to know if I will get any benefit to going with 1080p over 1080i with the newer JVC projectors and if the Pioneer can still playback the audio when fed a 1080p signal.

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gobrigavitch said:


> 1. Keep everything as is and run 1080i for blu-ray. I understand the RS10 and RS20 will both extract the 1080p24 from the 1080i. Will I lose any picture quality this way?


It doesn't quite work that way and you may not get true 1080p 



> 2. Change the receiver to a newer model with 1080p switching. I was thinking of the pioneer 1018. It would likely only cost 200-300$ to make the change. I'm concerned about decreased sound quality with this move though


You should save a bit more and get something that not only handels the new uncompressed audio but also does 1080p upconversion of all video.



> 3. Get a separate HDMI switch and a HDMI splitter to send a signal to the projector and to the receiver. However it will still be a 1080p signal. I haven't been able to find an answer to this part anywhere yet. _Will the Pioneer still play the audio off of a 1080p HDMI signal_? If the answers no then this option is a non-starter.


That may be your cheapest option for the short term but not all HDMI switchers will also do audio so you need to check to make sure.



> 4. Get a DVDO Edge processor. It would add another 4 HDMI inputs for 6 total. It has 2 HDMI outputs with one having just audio for the reciever. This option would cost me about 1000$ CAD so is the most expensive option, but gives me the most flexibity with the 4 extra HDMI ports.


In my opinion just get a better receiver with 4 HDMI inputs and your set. For $1000 you can get a really good receiver with all the features.

The only advantage to going with 1080p 24 is if your using a large screen over 100" and watch alot of sports or action movies otherwise 720p is good.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

1. I thought the Reon processor was suppose to be able to take a 1080i signal and extract the 1080p24 out of it and thereby eliminate the judder. I may have been misinformed. I was wondering if it is true or not?

2. I really don't see the need to get 1080p upconversion in the receiver. If my Blu-ray player and my HDDVD player are all sending out 1080p then converting those is useless. If I get a good PJ like the JVC then it's doubtful the receiver will do any better job of upconverting then the PJ will do.

I currently have a 117" wide 2.35:1 screen and will likely be going up to a 138" wide 2.35:1 screen next. So 1080p will show an improvement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any new decent receiver will pass 1080p so you would not have issues with BluRay or HD DVD. 
Somone will have to correct me but my understanding is if you send a 1080i signal from the player the Reon can convert from 1080i to 1080p but your then doing two conversions one in the player to 1080i and again in the projector back to 1080p and that will usualy cause a reduction in quality. Some have reported it softens the image.


----------



## bob91343 (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish I understood more about this stuff. Since my interest in video is low, I care more about audio processing and how it's done. And of course, why. Anyone offer a place to learn?


----------

